# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  با دیپلم ریاضی میشه کنکور تجربی داد ؟؟؟؟ لطفا بیاین

## پشت کنکورری

واسه کنکور ۱۴۰۲ باید حتما دیپلم تجربی بگیره؟؟؟؟  یا میتونه تجربی شرکت کنه؟
خیلی واجبه جواب بدین لطفااااااا

----------


## پشت کنکورری

:Y (636):  :Y (636): 
واسه همه جواباتون مرسی  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## mohammad_kh199

بله شما با هر دیپلمی هر کنکوری میتونی بدی

----------


## pouria.sh

> بله شما با هر دیپلمی هر کنکوری میتونی بدی


هنوز نمیشه با قطعیت پاسخ داد به این پرسش
باید ببینیم چه تصمیمی میخوان بگیرند در آینده.این خبر رو بخونید لطفا:
آزمون ۱۴۰۲ طبق اطلاع رسانی قبلی برگزار می‌شود/ کنکور سراسری فقط از دروس تخصصی خواهد بود 
اگه بر مبنای این باشه که ظاهرا نمیتونید و باید برای شرکت در تجربی حتما دیپلم تجربی داشته باشید و اگر هم ثبت نام کنید با دیپلم مثلا ریاضی،نمرات دروس اختصاصی۰حتی در درس های مشترک) از صفر براتون حساب میشن!.ولی ممکنه این طرح رو تغییر بدن
واقعا خیلی دانش آموزان دارن عذاب می‌کشن بخاطر عدم اطلاع رسانی دقیق سنجش

----------


## پشت کنکورری

> هنوز نمیشه با قطعیت پاسخ داد به این پرسش
> باید ببینیم چه تصمیمی میخوان بگیرند در آینده.این خبر رو بخونید لطفا:
> آزمون ۱۴۰۲ طبق اطلاع رسانی قبلی برگزار می‌شود/ کنکور سراسری فقط از دروس تخصصی خواهد بود 
> اگه بر مبنای این باشه که ظاهرا نمیتونید و باید برای شرکت در تجربی حتما دیپلم تجربی داشته باشید و اگر هم ثبت نام کنید با دیپلم مثلا ریاضی،نمرات دروس اختصاصی۰حتی در درس های مشترک) از صفر براتون حساب میشن!.ولی ممکنه این طرح رو تغییر بدن
> واقعا خیلی دانش آموزان دارن عذاب می‌کشن بخاطر عدم اطلاع رسانی دقیق سنجش


خب اگه بخوام دیپلم بگیرم خرداد میتونم؟؟؟؟
لطفا جواب بدید

----------


## Nargesamiri

> واسه کنکور ۱۴۰۲ باید حتما دیپلم تجربی بگیره؟؟؟؟  یا میتونه تجربی شرکت کنه؟
> خیلی واجبه جواب بدین لطفااااااا


ميتوني شركت كني اما درسايي ك غير مشترك هست تاثيرش داخل كنكور صفر ميشه

----------


## پشت کنکورری

> ميتوني شركت كني اما درسايي ك غير مشترك هست تاثيرش داخل كنكور صفر ميشه


منظور من این بود ک خرداد دیپلم تجربی بگیرم... میشه!؟

----------


## elhameli

اگه خرداد بخواید دیپلم بگیرید، زمان ثبت نام کنکور قبل عید هست، با چه دیپلمی میخواید ثبت نام کنید ؟؟ 
با دیپلم تجربی که هنوز نگرفتیدش میشه ؟؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Nargesamiri

> منظور من این بود ک خرداد دیپلم تجربی بگیرم... میشه!؟


اره تا  شهريور ١٤٠٢ مهلت داري

----------


## پشت کنکورری

> اگه خرداد بخواید دیپلم بگیرید، زمان ثبت نام کنکور قبل عید هست، با چه دیپلمی میخواید ثبت نام کنید ؟؟ 
> با دیپلم تجربی که هنوز نگرفتیدش میشه ؟؟


عه.‌‌‌... پس دی میتونم امتحانا رو بدم بعدچون هنوز براش آماده نیستم.
خرداد ترمیم کنم نمره هاشو؟

----------


## elhameli

> عه.‌‌‌... پس دی میتونم امتحانا رو بدم بعدچون هنوز براش آماده نیستم.
> خرداد ترمیم کنم نمره هاشو؟


راستش منم خبر ندارم !  از آموزش و پرورش بپرسید. به نظرم دقیق تر به جواب برسید !

----------


## muhammadd

> اگه خرداد بخواید دیپلم بگیرید، زمان ثبت نام کنکور قبل عید هست، با چه دیپلمی میخواید ثبت نام کنید ؟؟ 
> با دیپلم تجربی که هنوز نگرفتیدش میشه ؟؟


منم تقریبا شرایط همین خواهرمونو دارم. اون اوایل تیر که سنجش مهلت ویرایش میده تا دوازدهمیا معدلشونو وارد کنن ، ما هم میشه دیپلم جدیدمون رو وارد کنیم؟

----------


## Pcstud

> عه.‌‌‌... پس دی میتونم امتحانا رو بدم بعدچون هنوز براش آماده نیستم.
> خرداد ترمیم کنم نمره هاشو؟


اگه میخوای دی بری باید زودتر اقدام کنی چون فکر کنم مهلت ثبت نام دی تموم شده زودتر برید بپرسید

----------


## elhameli

> منم تقریبا شرایط همین خواهرمونو دارم. اون اوایل تیر که سنجش مهلت ویرایش میده تا دوازدهمیا معدلشونو وارد کنن ، ما هم میشه دیپلم جدیدمون رو وارد کنیم؟


واقعیتش منم موندم ! اگر مطلع شدید به ما هم خبر بدید.

----------


## pouria.sh

> خب اگه بخوام دیپلم بگیرم خرداد میتونم؟؟؟؟
> لطفا جواب بدید������������


ابتدا پوزش میخوام بابت این که دیر به شما پاسخ میدم :Yahoo (45): 
بله هیچ مشکلی نداره(اگه قانون دیگه ای تصویب نشه).به راحتی میتونید دی ترمیم کنید یا دیپلم جدید بیگیرید و قبل از کنکور(کمی بعد از ئایان نهایی خرداد) میتونید نمره کارنامه جدید رو در فرم ثبت نام کنکور تغییر بدید



> اگه خرداد بخواید دیپلم بگیرید، زمان ثبت نام کنکور قبل عید هست، با چه دیپلمی میخواید ثبت نام کنید ؟؟ 
> با دیپلم تجربی که هنوز نگرفتیدش میشه ؟؟


میشه با دیپلم ریاضی ثبت نام کرد ولی بعدا فکر کنم میشه تغییرش داد
ولی بهتره برید از سنجش هم بپرسید ولی مشکلی فکر کنم نداشته باشه
ثبت نام برای نهایی خرداد از بهمن شروع میشه.ثبت نام کنکور تیر امسال فکر کنم از اسفند هستش
شما وقتی ثبت نام میکنید برای نهایی خرداد ، یک ئرونده براتون تشکیل میشه(لااقل برای دیپ مجدد همینه).میتونید تا قبل از ثبت نام کنکور برید مدرسه و بگید کد این دیپلم جدیدمو بهم بدید. به توی فرم ثبت نام اینترنتی کنکور یک گزینه هست که میگه میتونید تا آ[ر شهریور کاملش کنید که باید اونو بزنید.ولی باید تا خرداد تموم کنید تا براتون تاثیر داده بشه

----------

